# backing/breaking Lancashire



## staceyn (5 February 2013)

Can anyone recommend anyone in Lancashire. Would be better if they could come out to you rather then send away but either would be great. Thanks


----------



## Toast (5 February 2013)

Where abouts are you Staceyn?


----------



## staceyn (6 February 2013)

In Preston near lostock hall x


----------



## Toast (6 February 2013)

I know you said you didnt want to send away, but i would send my horse to Amy Morton at GreyGates. 

http://www.greygatessporthorses.co.uk/

Shes very professional and very good


----------



## staceyn (6 February 2013)

I would love to send away the only issue I have is that I am on a private yard and my other Shetland will be on his own so I wouldn't know what to do and they only have each other , unless I could send him with him so they can stay together x


----------



## BuzzLightyear (6 February 2013)

Mine is at livery & will be backed by Derek Bolton @ Bluebell Liveries in Heapy.
He came well recommended to me and has been a godsend with my highland so far


----------



## amerron rosina (7 February 2013)

Hi
Does any one know off anyone in bury or who could come to bury to break my 7 year old mare 
Hope you get your horse sorted Hun xxxx


----------



## Diddleydoo (10 February 2013)

staceyn said:



			Can anyone recommend anyone in Lancashire. Would be better if they could come out to you rather then send away but either would be great. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I know someone who would travel to you.  I'll PM you


----------



## Diddleydoo (10 February 2013)

amerron rosina said:



			Hi
Does any one know off anyone in bury or who could come to bury to break my 7 year old mare 
Hope you get your horse sorted Hun xxxx
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM you to


----------



## DGIN (12 April 2013)

Hi, did you find someone? I have a space at my yard for a breaker but I'm north Lancashire


----------

